# Massive Cotton Candy Craving! Can you make this stuff?



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi,

Im in deep ****! Ive got a massive cotton candy craving and the supermarket is CLOSED. Unless I can find a 24 hour supermarket tomorrow...Im gonna be searching on a procedure on how to make cotton candy. 

Hmmm.....maybe I can find those sugar straws I remember from Junior High.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

You need a cotton candy machine. I recall seeing them carried at Toys R us. This should help you.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Svad! 

Id never have thought to look in a TOY STORE of all places for a cotton candy machine!  BTW: I went to the supermarket this morning (I was the first to get in  ) and bought about 7 bags of the stuff. The clerk kept looking from my stomache to the cotton candy and back again. I swear I thought she was gonna make a comment but she just shook her head and smiled.

Ive already eaten 3 bags. :blush: Don't know why Im craving this stuff but my tooth brush is gonna have a lot of mileage on it by the end of today. Thanks again.

Jodi


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I went thru a sugary treat craving late in my last pregnancy-marshmallow fluff. I ate it by spoonfuls out of the jar.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Cheer up ShawtyCat-
I dreamed of and craved doughnuts filled with ice cream when I was pregnant with my son.
Then I went to Sicily and discovered they had them there - beignets filled with gelato!!!:bounce::bounce: :bounce:
Fortunately, I was not pregnant at the time...
Has anyone done a thread on pregnancy cravings yet? If not, who's gonna start?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I think this _is_ one. 

With my first pregnancy it went from normal foods like red grapes to Pringles dipped in Mcdonalds sweet and sour sauce. That one was very strange because I HATE Pringles.


----------

